# This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors.



## blackgoff (19 Jan 2015)

Why ?


----------



## Spinney (19 Jan 2015)

Because you are a new member with only 4 posts.
This is standard for new members, and is intended to stop spam.
Make a couple more posts and you'll be out of moderation.


----------



## blackgoff (19 Jan 2015)




----------



## blackgoff (19 Jan 2015)

Though i have to say, its not very 'inviting'...


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2015)

Welcome.

But it does help to stop the site filling up with Spam, many of the regulars will remember the good old days of kitchens filling the board, this way most of the spam is filtered before it reaches the site.


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jan 2015)

They are a friendly if a little strange bunch. Trust me I only joined in the summer and now feel one of the bike obsessed family. Something for everyone and every occasion at cc. Welcome @blackgoff


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Welcome.
> 
> But it does help to stop the site filling up with Spam, many of the regulars will remember the good old days of kitchens filling the board, this way most of the spam is filtered before it reaches the site.



Ahhh the morning kitchen posts I remember then well


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2015)

Did someone mention the kitchens?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Did someone mention the kitchens?



Solid wood I will have you know


----------



## howdenbiker (19 Jan 2015)

I joined just recently, very friendly here, a mixed bunch so no 'cliques'. I just made a couple of extra posts to get me going, they are approved very quickly.

Ps - welcome


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2015)

I'm almost surprised kitchens aren't in the swear filter


----------



## Dan B (19 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> I'm almost surprised kitchens aren't in the swear filter


Hmm. Every time I try and write the word it comes out as "kitchen", so I guess they are


----------



## Gatters (19 Jan 2015)

Greetings blackgoff, I'm new too and I'm wondering if this is my last mod approved welcome 

Ahh no...I'm there woop-di-do


----------



## Gatters (19 Jan 2015)

Nice to have gained the trust of the management


Anyone wanna buy a kitchen?


----------



## machew (19 Jan 2015)

Gatters said:


> Nice to have gained the trust of the management
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a kitchen?


Only is it is granite


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2015)

Gatters said:


> Nice to have gained the trust of the management
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a kitchen?


You can be put back into moderation again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2015)

Who on earth are these ''normal visitors'' they're talking about?


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Who on earth are these ''normal visitors'' they're talking about?


 Welcome to our nightmare hehehehehe

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFci4-Tu1w


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jan 2015)

Dont worry the nutters normally reply in the first couple of pages then the more sensible posters join in ,


What ? im on the second page ?
Says it all really


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jan 2015)

Gatters said:


> Anyone wanna buy a kitchen?


Sorry, you're a touch late. The fitting of the new one starts in a couple of weeks and the person authorising it (landlady) leaves for a Caribbean cruise today. I get the 'manor house' complete with Irish wolf hound for the next 4 weeks. 

Oh for an oven... <rubs hands together in glee>


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Oh for an oven... <rubs hands together in glee>


I did a year and a half before getting a proper one and yes it is nice if you like baking and cooking!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> I did a year and a half before getting a proper one and yes it is nice if you like baking and cooking!


2 and a half years! Getting a gas one as well.


----------



## ayceejay (20 Jan 2015)

machew said:


> Only is it is granite


I just made my first loaf in the bread machine it flopped on the kitchen table like granite - does that count? I only need another few thousand and I can build a house.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jan 2015)

We couldnt manage properly without an oven, mine packed up x mas day and i had to buy and install a new one the next day .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jan 2015)

cyberknight said:


> We couldnt manage properly without an oven, mine packed up x mas day and i had to buy and install a new one the next day .


We adapted after living on the road for a year. I think it is the only reason we have survived this long without one. We are quite excited about getting one! It's the little things in life really


----------



## byegad (20 Jan 2015)

Great idea for stopping the Spam.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> We adapted after living on the road for a year. I think it is the only reason we have survived this long without one. We are quite excited about getting one! It's the little things in life really


I know it can be done , harder with 2 young uns


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> We adapted after living on the road for a year. I think it is the only reason we have survived this long without one. We are quite excited about getting one! It's the little things in life really


The previous people took the oven and as we were going to get a new kitchen at first it seemed worth waiting. At first I survived with just the microwave oven, gradually it really began to miss not baking and declared I wasn't cooking another Christmas dinner in the microwave oven, and that couldn't we move the oven into the new kitchen. (And that was a full Christmas dinner with roast vet, pigs in blankets, stuffing etc but required military precision to swap food in and out to have it all cooked at the same time!)


----------



## ayceejay (20 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> with roast vet, pigs in blankets


I like vets too but I couldn't eat a whole one.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> The previous people took the oven and as we were going to get a new kitchen at first it seemed worth waiting. At first I survived with just the microwave oven, gradually it really began to miss not baking and declared I wasn't cooking another Christmas dinner in the microwave oven, and that couldn't we move the oven into the new kitchen. (And that was a full Christmas dinner with roast vet, pigs in blankets, stuffing etc but required military precision to swap food in and out to have it all cooked at the same time!)


We are lucky. Our landlady decided that our kitchen needed updating. I think it days from the 70' s though that compiled be a touch generous, after she came to see me a couple of times whilst I have been bed bound. We had already agreed to house and dog sit for her back in September before they booked their 5 week cruise and when she asked me if there was anything thwart could be done to improve the kitchen other than updating it I asked if it was possible to have an oven... We have 4 has rings but that is all. She agreed to put an oven in and take a partition out. We've had a little say in the design but not in the choice of product if you get me. We are also getting some more electrical points put in as well because too many thing run off 1 electrical socket... We are losing the address where we store out cycling kit and helmets, so a little reordering will be necessary once I can cycle again but it's a small price to pay for a new kitchen and because we have here house for the time she is away, the kitchen is being done in the next 4 weeks... It's going to be interesting because whilst we are in her home e will only have an aga to cook on and the rings only have 3 settings! It's been 20 years since I left cooked anything on or in an aga.


----------



## Shaun (20 Jan 2015)

blackgoff said:


> Why ?



It's a test ... you've _nearly _passed ...


----------

